# overnight at the rigs 12/14/14



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Left out Saturday around noon had a crew of five plan was to catch bait and take off. Bait was hard to find so started at the petronius. The water looked good water temperature 72 degrees but no decent marks moved on to marlin the drill ship champion with no sign of yellowfin. So by dark we found our best marks of blackfin at the champion drill ship only problem is they wanted to stay down at 180 take 210 feet! We tried chumming but the did not come up so didn't take long for our crew to get tired and sleep! Which left me and Mike jigging all night long to fill up the box.The seas were horrible soaking wet big swells .We were able to try some deep dropping for the first time was able to get a decent snowy. And some strange looking creatures. Was suprised when I pulled up a huge redsnapper. In 450ft of water.All in all a decent trip probably the last before spring so glad to get some fresh tuna.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*pic*

Snowy


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*pic*

Champion


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jigging that deep, your arms must be like rubber bands now, good job hanging in there!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very sore to say the least !


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh sorry I did catch one yellowfin but it was barely legal


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to stay after it while the sleepy heads abandoned their post.:thumbup:

Those overniters can be brutal! 

Keep on keeping on the deep drop, huge bonus to top off the box with Yellow edge, tiles and snowies after a tuna smack down!

Jimmy


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man you guys are hardcore! We were at Maersk Developer in a 54 Viking and I thought the seas uncomfortable. Glad you had fun and stayed safe. Yellowfin are quite unpredictable, there one weekend and not the next.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice box and way to stick with it. Any pics of the creatures?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to stick with it and grind it out in order to fill the box. It can be hard to stay motivated when spirits are low and everyone is sleeping, but props to you for making it happen! You must be exhausted from all that jigging lol! What a workout, but definitely worth the reward. Thanks for posting your report


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

No to be honest I keep my phone off specialty on overnight cause don't want it to die so constantly turning it on. I know when we dropped at I think I seen one of these before it was in 1500 feet and silver looked like a cross between a pompano and a huge shad going to look it up .Definitely something we have to learn more about.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a productive trip!!! Always wanted to do an overnighter w/ my last fishing buddy, but no more boat!!! hahaha


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Saw y'all at the Marlin/ DC. 

Tried to raise you on the VHF? 

We were in the Pursuit.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> No to be honest I keep my phone off specialty on overnight cause don't want it to die so constantly turning it on. I know when we dropped at I think I seen one of these before it was in 1500 feet and silver looked like a cross between a pompano and a huge shad going to look it up .Definitely something we have to learn more about.


sounds like a pomfret possibly


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Nice box of Tuna*

Nice box of Tuna and a great looking snowy. Looks like a good time was had by all and maybe some more than others. Bad luck not getting any bait for the ride because I'm sure that would have made a difference in the total outcome of your box. Still, all in all a good looking trip if it weren't for the weather report.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a mess of tuna. Nice snowy. 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

